# Xcel DetonatorX pre-wo



## silverback66 (Jan 2, 2014)

So I have a small non corporate supp shop in town that sells a lot of "underground" type supplement brands. Meaning not the big names (O.N., MusclePharm etc.) He carries a lot of PH's as well. Anyway he was showing me this pre workout the other day that actually contains 22.5mg of epistane per serving. 

Just curious what your guys thoughts are on this? It is a fairly mild ph and a low dose at that.. what kind of PCT would you think would be necessary? Also what are your general thoughts on products like this? Putting pro hormones in pre workouts, bcaa mix, protein..


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 2, 2014)

Epi seems an odd choice for preworkout.   Certainly better choices like sdrol, msten, inj drol or dbol, or even better tne. I can't see that compound at that dose providing any benefit.   Also,  epi will shut you down, so for those off cycle, could actually do more harm than good. My advice would be to stay away from this all in one preworkout and take them separately.   That way you can add in the ones that will actually benefit you.


----------



## silverback66 (Jan 2, 2014)

That makes sense thanks for your response! I got a sample from him I'm going to try it out anyway.. I'm on trt so I'm not worried about the shut down. I did do a short 4 week epi cycle about a year or so ago and I saw some pretty decent results. About what I expected. But that was at 40mg/day so almost double what this is.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2014)

Post a pic.. they add anything to pre workout powders nowadays as a hype. Stick to the basics.. dmma  , essential amino acids and other cheaper supplement powders.


----------

